# Purchase of Freehold



## 1animal1 (Aug 20, 2008)

Does anyone know anything about purchasing a freehold for a residential property? I know i qualify to purchase it as per the lands provisions act 1967 and that it qualifies to be purchased via the original valuation method 9.1.

I have had a professional valuation done although the freeholders solicitors who say that they dont agree with the valuation. Bit stuck now as really wanted to get this sorted myself having a solicitor check over the lease covenents before purchase and then eventually registering with the lands registry myself....im worried that if i approach a solicitor to negotiate for me, they will just seek a price rather than the best price

any ideas?


----------



## matt strike (Jan 2, 2009)

I've only ever come across this when the freeholders solicitors weren't being awkward. I can ask one of my wife's colleagues (she's a solicitor but doesn't do conveyancing) if you want.


----------



## 1animal1 (Aug 20, 2008)

if you can plz MAtt, be a big help....the main concern is what their solicitor keeps making reference to, he keeps harping on about the amendments to the 1967 act which gives his clients more rights...also mentioning the Sportelli test case which changed the way land was valued, although may have got him over a barrel here with getting him to admit that it falls under section 9.1..... sounds complicated but she'd understand


----------



## matt strike (Jan 2, 2009)

I'll see what I can do, she's on a course for the next few days but I'll speak to her when she's back and see what she can find out.


----------



## 1animal1 (Aug 20, 2008)

cheers mate, ive also managed to palm it off onto a mates sister who is a corporate lawyer in industrial property law.... hopefully exactly what im after


----------



## matt strike (Jan 2, 2009)

1animal1 said:


> cheers mate, ive also managed to palm it off onto a mates sister who is a corporate lawyer in industrial property law.... hopefully exactly what im after


sounds like a winner


----------



## 1animal1 (Aug 20, 2008)

hope so, i'll drop you a pm if this deosnt come to much if thats ok...this sounds promising so think it may be best to see this route through before asking your mates sister - unless you think it could still help?


----------



## matt strike (Jan 2, 2009)

I'm confused now 

Though it was your mates sister? ANyway, send me a pm if you need me to look into it still :thumb:


----------



## 1animal1 (Aug 20, 2008)

haha sorry mate, meant your wifes mate...... bin a long nite


----------

